

Hearing the Uncertainty Principle - jcdreads
http://scienceblogs.com/builtonfacts/2010/03/hearing_the_uncertainty_princi.php

======
thegrossman
This is really great. And it's more than just a neat analogy... in a very real
sense, the momentum of a particle can be thought of as the fourier transform
of the position (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Momentum_space>).

------
Jun8
Hmm, nothing much new here (except fro the cool graphs and sounds). Didn't
Gabor derive the uncertainty inequality between time and frequency a long time
ago? Wavelets are the transforms that maximize that inequality, if I remember
correctly.

